# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  προβλημα με χαμηλή τάση δικτύου

## fotis 65

Καλημέρα. μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος αν με την χαμηλή τάση του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ για τουλάχιστον 45 λεπτά αν καίγεται μια tv lcd ? το έπαθα πριν μια εβδομάδα και έκανα αίτηση στην ΔΕΔΔΗΕ για αποζημίωση συσκευής και η απάντηση ήταν ότι δεν δικαιώνομαι λόγο ότι με την χαμηλή τάση δεν καίγεται μια τηλεόραση. Εσείς τι λέτε?*​*

----------


## jakektm

με χαμηλοτερη ταση , οχι

ΑΛΛΑ

κατα την χρονικη στιγμη που η ταση επανερχεται , υπαρχει καποιες φορες ενα peak για εστω 0.1 sec, μπορει αυτο το peak να ειναι 300 βολτ μπορει και 500.

----------

fotis 65 (18-06-14), leosedf (18-06-14)

----------


## jakektm

γενικα παντως , σε καθε διακοπη ρευματος, κατεβαζουμε γενικο. οταν μαθουμε απο τους γειτονες οτι ηρθε το ρευμα, τοτε ανεβαζουμε τον γενικο.

στην γειτονια μου, 6 συσκευες καηκαν απο διακοπη(υπερταση στην ουσια).

τυχερος εγω που ειχα κατεβασει τον γενικο επειδη ημουν οταν διακοπηκε, αλλα και επειδη εκανα τις επισκευες των αλλων!!!

----------


## agis68

για αυτό το λόγο (της υψηλής επαναφοράς φορτίου) βάζουμε μια συσκευή απορρόφησης υπέρτασης και έχεις το κεφάλι σου πιο ήσυχο....και από κόστος δεν είναι και τίποτα άσε που άμα θες τη φτιάχνεις και μόνος σου

http://www.dei.gr/Documents/xrisimes...20siskeves.pdf
http://www.ksa.gr/pdf/07.pdf
για την κατασκευή που είναι μεν απλή αλλά επειδή παλευεις με 220V θελει προσοχή εδώ τη θεωρώ πολύ καλή και την εχω φτιαξει και εγώ....

----------


## JOUN

> για αυτό το λόγο (της υψηλής επαναφοράς φορτίου) βάζουμε μια συσκευή απορρόφησης υπέρτασης και έχεις το κεφάλι σου πιο ήσυχο....και από κόστος δεν είναι και τίποτα άσε που άμα θες τη φτιάχνεις και μόνος σου


Η πολυ ποιο απλα βαζουμε ενα χρονικο delay on μαζι μ'ενα ρελε μεσα στον πινακα με καθυστερηση ας πουμε 30 sec.Ετσι οταν ξαναερθει το ρευμα εχουν περασει τα διαφορα μεταβατικα φαινομενα σ'αυτο τον χρονο και δεν εχουμε προβλημα.

----------


## klik

Όλες οι συσκευές tv εδώ και δεκαετίες λειτουργούν με παλμοτροφοδοτικά. Αν στο παλμοτροφοδοτικό δεν υπάρχει προστασία under voltage protection, το τροφοδοτικό ενδέχεται να προσπαθεί να αυξήσει το duty cycle μέχρι το 100%, οπότε τροφοδοτείται με dc ο μετασχηματιστής και λειτουργεί σαν βραχυκύκλωμα (ωμική αντίσταση μόνο). 
Αν ταυτόχρονα και η προστασία overcurrent δεν είναι αρκετά γρήγορη, τότε υπάρχει σοβαρή πιθανότητα βλάβης του τροφοδοτικού.

Δες το αλλιώς, όταν η καρδιά λειτουργεί φυσιολογικά, περπατάς σε ίσωμα/σκάλες και η καρδιά προσαρμόζεται ανάλογα (αυξομοιώσεις παλμών).
Αν όμως οι αρτηρίες δεν παρέχουν αρκετή παροχή στα όργανα του σώματος (π.χ. διότι είναι βουλωμένες), η καρδιά αγωνίζεται περισσότερο και καταπονείται υπερ του δέοντος... με αντιληπτά τα πιθανά αποτελέσματα.

υγ. είχα συχνά μια φάση στην περιοχή να πέφτει στα 185Vac. To TEA2164 σε μια NOKIA/ITT έφτανε στο μέγιστο pwm που ευτυχώς δεν ήταν 100% και ακουγόταν η χαμηλή συχνότητα των παλμών στην προσπάθεια εκκίνησης. Άλλες συσκευές της γειτονιάς, είχαν καει).

----------


## JOUN

Δεν νομίζω να έχουν πρόβλημα τα παλμοτροφοδοτικα από χαμηλή τάση.
Όλα βγαίνουν για τάση 100-260V.

----------


## east electronics

Ενας τεχνικος με βασικες γνωσεις θα μπορουσε να δει την τηελοραση σου και η συνηθισμενη εμπειρια ειναι και αρκετη για να σου πει πια ειναι η αιτια που καηκε η τηλεοραση σου Ετσι θα ξερεις και απο τι θα προστατευτεις στο μελλον 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## fotis 65

ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις παιδιά αλλα το θέμα έχει να κάνει με την ΔΕΗ. Το αν κάηκε όταν είχε χαμηλή τάση για 45 λεπτά συνεχόμενα η αν κάηκε  κατά την χρονική στιγμή που η τάση επανέρχεται ( jakektm ) ένα εχω να πω ...εγώ έμεινα με χαλασμένη tv.  τι κι αν την είδε ηλεκτρολόγος (east electronics ) και μου έδωσε και παραστατικό ότι η ζημιά έχει προκληθεί από την διακύμανση τάσης ...η ΔΕΔΔΗΕ την ονόμασε <προβλημα έλλειψης μιας φάσεως λόγω τυχαίας βλάβης στην διακλάδωση Μ.Τ.> και έτσι δεν δικαιουμε αποζημίωση. Εγώ ξέρω ότι πριν είχα tv και τώρα δεν εχω.  :Cursing:  thanks για την διαφώτιση  :OK:

----------


## east electronics

Sorry  αλλα αυτα ειναι σαλια μπαλια και γιατριοσοφια οσο ξερει ο ηλεκτρολογος απο τροφοδοτικα τηλεορασεων  τοσο μπορω και εγω να κανω την δουλεια του Μποντρινι 

Ο τεχνικος τηλεορασεων ηλεκτρονικος εικδικευμενος και οχι ηλεκτρολογος μπορει να σου δωσει σχετικες πληροφοριες 

Αν θελεις μπορω να κανω και μια μαντεψια ...

1) εαν η τηλεοραση ειναι κοπανημενη στο πρωτευον του τροφοδοτικου συνηθως εκει δεν θα εχει μεινει τιποτα ...σκασμενα τρανσιστορ καμμενες ασφαλειες κλπ κλπ και εκει σαφως και φταιει η ΔΕΗ οχι βεβαια για την χαμηλη ταση  αλλα προφανως απο στιγμιαια υπερταση πιθανον κατα την ορθη επεναφορα της τασης ...Σε αυτη την περιπτωση ομως  ειναι σπανιο να καθαρισεις μονο με μια τηλεοραση ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα σου "ετρωγε " και κατι αλλο 100% >

2)Το πιθανοτερο ομως σεναριο σε τηλεοραση 2-3ετιας ειναι οτι ηδη ειχε θεματακι στο δευτερευον του τροφοδοτικου  και με καποια ανωμαλια της τασης το κακο απογινε ...Οπου το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι μπορει και να μην σου εφταιγε η ΔΕΗ και η τηλεοραση ηταν προγραμματισμενη να χαλασει anyway ...


Αυτα απο μενα

----------

